# Dangerously Cute Puppy Video



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

While I was posting an update about my rat's babies and the sounds they make, it made me think back to a puppy from a litter I raised a couple years ago. Liberace couldn't have been more than three weeks old in this video. Everyone's eyes were just barely opening and this little melodious turd would crawl out from the den to sing away his demands to be snuggled and spoon(he refused a bottle every time)fed extra formula. Mommy's milk just wasn't enough for him. Spoiled rotten though he was, I'll never forget the cute little songs he used to sing to me as I cleaned out their bedding and checked in on everyone daily. So I thought I'd share his first ballet captured on video.
[video]http://vid45.photobucket.com/albums/f93/straponwings/video/VID_20130728_184917_632_zpsf1e6c963.mp4[/video]

Here he is again at about seven weeks caught mid-prance in the back yard:


----------

